# Ohio River Portsmouth 1/26/08



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

We had a pretty good time although we spent quite alot of time trying to find shad with no luck. We even got stuck on a bar trying to get into the Scioto. We ended up with 5 channels for the trip. Josh had 3, Bink had 2 and I got the goosegg 0. I lost two very nice fish though. Bink I had a great time thanks for going with us. Here are some pics.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Those pictures are awesome! I'm sure the experience with your boys made your personal "goose-egg" totally worth while. Don't know you or your kids but I HAD to print one of those photos for my office wall. Thanks.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like someone was having a good time! And people wonder how the fishing is around Portsmouth. There's usually plenty of shad around. Especially around the mouth of the Scioto and around the ramp towards the outdoor stage. Great job & pics and let us know when you come back.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Great job on the cats, nice to know someone is out getting some. Josh is turning out to be fish catching machine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Either your kids tiny or that channel cat is pretty decent size! Looks like a fun day!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Great pics! That Josh is putting a lot of us to shame! 
I see you've done a great job of teaching him how to hold that cat, has the barb in a safe place, and he's not afraid of cat slime either!
LMJ


----------



## binkfox77 (Jan 8, 2006)

hey firecat I had a great time also,did you get josh's drift wood home safely.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Good fish Josh, Papaw will get them up on the website this week, Hey I bet you didn't bail over the side of the boat to push your boat off that bar like you did mine years ago huh Larry, Man that would have been cold

Doc


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

He surprisingly hasn't even asked about it. Dad as for the bar I thought about it actually I said to Bink Man I wish I had my waders. We both worked together to get the boat off the bar.


----------

